# NorCal SQ Judges Training



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

We will be holding an SQ judge's training on Saturday May 26th from 10:00a.m. - 5:00p.m. instructed by Fred Lynch of Arc Audio. We will be collecting $20 per person for food and refreshments for the day. If interested please RSVP by emailing me at [email protected].


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Where is this going to be held?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Vacaville.....email me for details/RSVP. Thanks.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Kimo, Give me a call at 559-473-5343. If you need help.
Jim


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

JBishop said:


> Kimo, Give me a call at 559-473-5343. If you need help.
> Jim


Thanks Jim, I think for the training we got it covered but, if you want to come hang out that would be cool. I'll keep your number handy for future shows.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

training for IASCA or MECA?


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

MECA


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

As of right now we have the MECA format out here in CA. However, the training I am assuming is going to be based on evaluating and listening to elements of a stereo and not so much on rules of specific organizations. We will use the judging sheet for MECA for everyone to test and judge/test from.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Kimo , are you a SQ judge also ? I now you a great SPL judge .


----------



## teenkertoy (Jan 11, 2011)

I will be driving up from San Jose if anybody would like to carpool.

This will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

tijuana_no said:


> Kimo , are you a SQ judge also ? I now you a great SPL judge .


Thanks but, I am only an SPL judge at the moment. However, I will be going through the training as well. 



teenkertoy said:


> I will be driving up from San Jose if anybody would like to carpool.
> 
> This will be a lot of fun.


Sorry haven't got back to you but, I am debating wether or not to bring my truck up or not.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ah crap i JUST saw your txt, got lost in the shuffle...most of my guys are not serious sq heads so chances are most of em cant donate their car for the judging sorry...vacaville is a hike for them. if my car wasnt super dirty and loaded with wood and stuff from this big project you can have it for the day


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn, I could have really used some more ear training.
I didn't see this thread until just now. :mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

So how did it go and was turn out good enough to consider another in the future?

BTW, please count me in the next time if it happens.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

It was a lot of fun and I learned a lot. Fred is a great teacher, really knows his stuff, and was very willing to make sure we understood what judging car audio is all about.

A big thank you to Vince and Audio Xperts for hosting, the pizza guy because it was delicious and I took home all the leftovers, and Kimo from Team Bassick for posting here and setting up the carpool (and also for my copy of the Chesky cd, that was really nice man).

I certainly want to be part of any more get togethers or training. Something that would be really helpful for me (and I'm sure for the others that were at this training last night too) would be an evening of discussing tuning and optimizing a system, sharing tricks of the trade, or getting some hands-on working with someone on their car.


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Wanted to say thank you to Vince for hosting this training!! Lots of great information. Fred thank you for taking the time to explain how to listen and understand the music and the score sheet. Had a great time!!


----------

